# Reasons not to use google chrome



## mrgcat

Google chrome is very good in speed, but rubbish in privacy.

It is a key logger
Shows adverts randomley ( more than any other browser)
They keep a copy of all history (inc. passwords etc.)

A browser similar to google chrome ( speed wise).
Is SRware iron. Has no tracking stuff at all.


----------



## Mark4_4

Firefox is better than chrome but for some reason I still use chrome :/


----------



## salvage-this

http://chromekb.com/vulnerabilities/Google_Chrome_Omnibox_Keylogger_

Mine is turned off by default.

I have not been seeing ads of any kind on Chrome and you can deny to save passwords and other entry data just like any other web browser.


----------



## Mark4_4

salvage-this said:


> http://chromekb.com/vulnerabilities/Google_Chrome_Omnibox_Keylogger_
> 
> Mine is turned off by default.
> 
> I have not been seeing ads of any kind on Chrome and you can deny to save passwords and other entry data just like any other web browser.



True.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

I currently use chrome because of the speed/size of the page. I know it has had some issues with privacy, but im not too fussed about that, I do my most important browsing in FF.

I am looking forward to the FF4 release though, the beta is awesome (although it looks A LOT like Opera!)


----------



## User0one

Google is all about making money with advertising, so what do you expect.LOL.


----------



## Del_Monico

Firefox 4 is going to be amazing.

Chrome is awesome.

I also like Safari, but not that much.


----------



## mrgcat

*Point made*

Point made everybody.


----------



## mrRemz

Google Chrome was one of my favorite Internet Browser. Speedy + light. But, a bit frustrated on it's previous version. Sudden crash while surfing. Installation process also slow.


----------



## ScOuT

I tried Google for a month or so...it seemed to me that Google tried to take over my computer. I started getting emails from Google in my Yahoo account. I have no idea how they got it, I guess it got my email from me checking my Yahoo. Ads started popping up randomly, kind of like Amazon where it tracks what you look at and send ads and emails relating to what you look at. It also kept bugging me to sign up for a Goole email account.

Google = FAIL!

I didn't like it at all...I will never use Google anything again. I am using Opera and loving it.


----------



## Mark4_4

google chrome was just plain terrible at first but then they updated it abit and it got good


----------



## lucasbytegenius

ScOuT said:


> I tried Google for a month or so...it seemed to me that Google tried to take over my computer. I started getting emails from Google in my Yahoo account. I have no idea how they got it, I guess it got my email from me checking my Yahoo. Ads started popping up randomly, kind of like Amazon where it tracks what you look at and send ads and emails relating to what you look at. It also kept bugging me to sign up for a Goole email account.
> 
> Google = FAIL!
> 
> I didn't like it at all...I will never use Google anything again. *I am using Opera and loving it.*



Me too 

Google Chrome ain't bad imo, it's just another option out there and a lot of people who got sick of IE and went to Firefox are now sick of Firefox and many are now going to Chrome. 
It's my second favorite browser, I use it because sometimes when I'm forced to use GTalk in GMail Opera doesn't work too well 

FF4 is looking good, but it still feels heavy to use compared to Opera, I like browsers that start up fast and don't make a show which looks like they are starting up quickly when they aren't. Loading the browser chrome up before the browser isn't my idea of starting up fast.


----------



## samtobeng

FF beta is still prefer to any other browser,while google chrome is rubbish..i don't use


----------



## diduknowthat

I use chrome for all my browsing and I haven't seen any sort of ads or anything... Don't know what I'm doing differently.


----------



## Nanobyte

Chrome seems to have caused a form of verbal diarrhea in some users.  It's become impossible to have a discussion about browsers or solve someone's browser problem in this forum, without someone telling everyone to use Chrome no matter how irrelevant.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Nanobyte said:


> Chrome seems to have caused a form of verbal diarrhea in some users.  It's become impossible to have a discussion about browsers or solve someone's browser problem in this forum, without someone telling everyone to use Chrome no matter how irrelevant.



Probably because Google can afford to put ads everywhere about Chrome whereas free software peoplez like Mozilla and Opera either can't or just don't.
I read somewhere though that FF1 was advertised in a popular newspaper when it first came out though.


----------



## mrgcat

evry1, I don't use google chrome, I like mozzila alot more, sometimes i use srware iron though. Which is Epic


----------



## lucasbytegenius

mrgcat said:


> evry1, I don't use google chrome, I like mozzila alot more, sometimes i use srware iron though. Which is Epic


_
Mozilla_ as in Mozilla Firefox?


----------



## mrgcat

yes, sorry


----------



## C4Radon

How are you guys having all of these problems? I have had no ads, I changed my setting to not save any passwords. It's fast, reliable and Imo the best browser available today.


----------



## billlam

i have used chromium a long time and it doesnt have any ad at all


----------



## TonyLogan

you cant install toolbars (even google toolbars) in chrome.


----------



## npuesey

I prefer google chrome over firefox. I like the simplicity of chrome- but thats because i don't like toolbars taking up half of my internet browser.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Have you tried Firefox 4?


----------

